# Why won't my towels absorb?



## MrsDaisy (May 15, 2009)

Hello all!
I've been having a little trouble with the new dishtowels I got for our wedding. They are 100% cotton, but they don't seem to absorb! When I dry anything: glass, stainless steel, or ceramic, it seems to just push the water around and it takes a LOT of rubbing to get them dry. I have washed them several times in cold water. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

If you use dryer sheets, the 'grease' in them can block the absorption of the towel. I had that problem with some of mine, never could get them stripped enough to work...


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

The part of towels that make them absorbant is the ends of the little cotton fibers. When towels are especially soft and fluffy, whether its because they were expensive Eqyptian cotton or just because they are brand new, its because they have fewer fiber ends to soak up water. So they just move the water around. They will get more absorbant when they are not brand new because the long cotton fibers will start to break apart some (especially if you use a hot dryer) but some towels will never really be very "thirsty" just due to the way they are made.

The only reason I know this is because I used to work at a bath and bedding boutique and I had to learn all about it. Most of our really expensive towels were just not that functional for drying off. They sold like hotcakes though because they were so fluffy and soft. The best towels in my opinion are the ones that are old and almost threadbare, they dry things in a flash and then dry out fast when you hang them up. But they aren't very nice to put out for company.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

You could "strip" them by washing with a tiny bit of Dawn.

Laundry softeners actually reduce absorbancy in towels, whether you use liquid or dryer sheets. I wash my towels in All free and clear detergent, and pour about 1/2 cup of distilled white vinegar in the rinse cycle. It helps with natural softening and static cling (and rinsing out all the detergent. I dry in the dryer with no dryer sheets.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

There are different types of kitchen towels. Terry and flour sack towels will dry well if you don't use fabric softener.

Then there are other towels. They look really nice and seem soft. Sometimes they're 100% cotton, sometimes a cotton-linen blend. They don't stick to anything, so they're great for covering rising dough. But they're super smooth and not at all absorbent, until you wash them for years and years and those little fibers start to break down.

I use those for looks, to cover rising dough, and to wipe my hands.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

wash them in hot water a couple times with dish soap and don't use fabric softener of any kind.

if that doesn't help, soak them in a bucket of hot water and white vinegar overnight and then launder them. hth!


----------

